# Anyone Stayed at Sandy Pointe Destin West??



## TheDuke

Has anyone stayed or visited Sandy Pointe at Destin West? I have seen some availability on DAE Site but it isn't described very well. From the resort's own website it looks to be a converted motel. Any comments from fellow TUGgers?


----------



## Sandy VDH

I too was wondering about this resort.  I also saw it on DAE.

I did look on Trip Advisor, but it did not say much only comments in the dialog section, not a real listing.

It is part of TAN - Travel Advantage Network, which I have never heard of.

There website is http://www.planwithtan.com/Default.aspx?tabid=746


----------



## mshatty

This is actually not in Destin but in Fort Walton Beach, about 8 to 10 miles from Destin.


----------



## lillinh

i'm actually a member of that vacation club and have stayed at the Sandy Pointe. Like mshatty said, it's actually in Fort Walton (20-30 min from Destin). The property are 1 bedroom apartments. Our room was clean and comfortable. nothing fancy. The beach is a walk across the street. It's really nice and clean. Plenty to do, We watched the dolphins at the Gulfarium, hung out at the Boardwalk, Played mini golf and drove to Destin to go shopping at the Silver Sands Outlet. Although I'm not completely happy with planwithTAN, their properties (when available) are ok.


----------



## Jan

For sure it's not in Destin.  Never heard of it.
           Jan


----------

